# Does anybody have a Vlade Divac Hornets jersey?



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm having a lot of difficulty finding one, can anybody help here?


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

What could you possibly do with a Vlade Divac Hornets jersey? Wear it? You'd be laughed at, jumped, beaten, and robbed just for showing up with it. Plus its ugly.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

U r LiEk sOoO kOoL


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

I know.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKFan123</b>!
> What could you possibly do with a Vlade Divac Hornets jersey? Wear it? You'd be laughed at, jumped, beaten, and robbed just for showing up with it. Plus its ugly.


I don't see much wrong with it at all...


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Id wear it.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vlade Divac is ghetto fabulous supreme.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

i would would love to get my hands on an old Hornets jersey, especially a Divac


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKFan123</b>!
> What could you possibly do with a Vlade Divac Hornets jersey? Wear it? You'd be laughed at, jumped, beaten, and robbed just for showing up with it. Plus its ugly.



ahahahahahahaha

Best call ever, my new sig


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

I am honored...:yes:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I would get an oldschool Kobe Bryant jersey. That would be badass.


----------

